# radio stays on after key is off but does turn off after a few seconds



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

im having an issue with my radio and amps staying on for around 5 to 10 seconds after turning the key off. what can cause this to happen? it did not always do this and i haven't changed anything this is in a 1987 bmw 528e the radio is not powered from the stock wiring the only wire used from the stock wiring was the switched power from the key to turn the radio on and it just clicks a relay and the radio receives power from a different source.

here is a basic drawing in paint of the way it is wired.


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

so i cannot edit the topic again because of some stupid rule.

i wired it like this because of an issue known with these cars and newer radios being installed the factory circuit was not designed to handle the power consumption of a modern radio and if its wired to the factory wiring the radio will turn off when the brake lights come on because of a voltage loss.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Disconnect the battery for half a minute = hard reset. You'll have to reenter your station pre-sets, but it should solve the problem.


----------



## d.schuehler (Apr 23, 2015)

Does the headunit and amp turn off when you open the door?


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

No the radio is supposed to turn off with the key. If I open the door fast enough . he radio will play for a few seconds with the door open before turning off. The radio and amps stay on for these few seconds.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sounds lie the relay is being held on or it may be sticking.
If this is the common 5 terminal square relay make sure you are using one with a diode in it and the coil circuit is wired correctly.


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

i used a bmw 4 prong relay for the radio. it was one of the spares i pulled from my old bmw before scrapping it / was rear ended / i suppose the relay could be sticking id have to make a new one to find out as i soldered the wires to the relay. unhooking the batter i dont think will do anything the battery was unhooked all winter and the issue was there before winter and after winter. i can tell you that it has been getting worst slowly it started off just staying on a second or 2 after the key off now it stays on for about 5 to 10 seconds after the key off.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sometimes you get residual current on the relay coil circuit that holds it closed, hook a test light to the positive wire on the coil circuit(the original switched power radio wire) and a good ground if the radio now shuts off as soon as you turn off the key it's residual power on that circuit holding the relay closed, if the light goes off and the radio continues to play it's probably a relay sticking.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

This is due to the RAP shutdown on 528, nothing to worry about. If it is a concern then you will have to tap into a switched source (ignition) that loses power upon ignition off.


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

not sure entirely what happened i changed the rear battery and the issue stopped happening. im not sure what was going on.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Unsure, but the factory wiring does not share the same circuitry as the brake lights for future reference. Looks like you are all good on the shutdown. If it happens again, try moving the red (switched 12+) to an ignition wire.


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

lcurle said:


> Unsure, but the factory wiring does not share the same circuitry as the brake lights for future reference. Looks like you are all good on the shutdown. If it happens again, try moving the red (switched 12+) to an ignition wire.



there run from the same fuse. most people run the radio to the aux fuse box. one of the fuses is switched and the other is constant but the switched fuse only comes on with the key in the run position i wanted to have it come on in the accessory position as well witch is why i did the relay. i also have 3 cigaret lighters attached on the fused circuit 2 under the dash for the sattelite radio and gps and one mounted int he dash for charging phones i added a lot to the radio circuit and figured a better source of power wouldn't hurt.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Could just diode isolate the two wires fir the accessory and ignition turn in


----------

